# Brixton chitter chatter and news Sept 2011



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2011)

Whereabouts in London is "West Mercia"?  Because there were 3 vans from there parked outside the Barrier Block about an hour ago when I went past, with a Met car in front of them.  They had coppers in them but seemed to be just parked there waiting for something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2011)

it's in the midlands isn't it?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what I thought... so why three together in London today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2011)

have you watched the news or read a newspaper recently?
there was a bit of unrest in the capital. some shop windows got smashed and stuff like that.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah but that was weeks back, unless I've missed something else.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2011)

ajdown said:


> yeah but that was weeks back, unless I've missed something else.



Saw a Borders police van from Scotland a few days ago. Must make a change for them from chasing sheep!


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2011)

Hopefully Sandford Police will be up soon to show the Met how to deal with things properly and stop it happening again in the future.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 1, 2011)

ajdown said:


> yeah but that was weeks back, unless I've missed something else.


You know how unreliable pratnav can be <shrug>


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2011)

On that note, coming out of Tescos/AL yesterday I saw no less than 5 vans parked the other side of the street, three of which sported large HEDDLU signs on the side. Must admit I got a bit worried. What gives? Surely things have calmed down in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> On that note, coming out of Tescos/AL yesterday I saw no less than 5 vans parked the other side of the street, three of which sported large HEDDLU signs on the side. Must admit I got a bit worried. What gives? Surely things have calmed down in the last couple of weeks?



Maybe all the London police are having to catch up with the holidays they'd cancelled so the Welsh are filling in for them?  

Maybe the Welsh like it here that much, they're staying


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> On that note, coming out of Tescos/AL yesterday I saw no less than 5 vans parked the other side of the street, three of which sported large HEDDLU signs on the side. Must admit I got a bit worried. What gives? Surely things have calmed down in the last couple of weeks?


Surely but steadily we're reclaiming Llundain.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

They're after Belushi.  He's been dodging them for weeks.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Surely but steadily we're reclaiming Llundain.



Un Lun Dun?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe all the London police are having to catch up with the holidays they'd cancelled so the Welsh are filling in for them?
> 
> Maybe the Welsh like it here that much, they're staying



I'd love it if they actually spoke Welsh as well, would make for highly amusing conversations between the weed boys down by McDs and Wayulsh plod.


----------



## eroom (Sep 2, 2011)

There are always loads of Welsh police on duty at the Carnival. I always think it should be part of an exchange scheme with Met getting a long weekend in Aberystwyth in return.


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 2, 2011)

eroom said:


> There are always loads of Welsh police on duty at the Carnival. I always think it should be part of an exchange scheme with Met getting a long weekend in Aberystwyth in return.



Not enough. What we need is the TSG to spend a year on sabbatical in Anglesey.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2011)

MASSIVE barney on Moorlands Estate between one primary school age girl and just about every other primary school age kid on the estate has just drawn to a close as all the kids go in.
All summer this girl has caused fight after bitch-fest after screaming match when the kids play outside. She always wants for what she says to go, cusses all the other kids (quite nastily) and if they retaliate or disagree in any way she goes _*stratospheric*_ with rage. She has been going round the estate screaming and cussing and threatening with all the other kids following, jeering, pointing and laughing. A few adults have gone out to check out it's not actually physical and to reason with the child but she is just throwing insults at them. Yesterday she actually kicked an adult who intervened in a particularly heated exchange. I'm so glad term starts again next week.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel sorry for her teachers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2011)

Stabbing up near Tulse Hill estate/Tescos this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I feel sorry for her teachers.


I feel sorry for her neighbours.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I feel sorry for her neighbours.



I'm no doctor, but she sounds ill to me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I'm sure she could do with some anger management classes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of any companies that begin with Thames but aren't Thames Water?


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does anyone know of any companies that begin with Thames but aren't Thames Water?


Thamesreach


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2011)

Does Thames Television still exist?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does anyone know of any companies that begin with Thames but aren't Thames Water?



There are more than a hundred registered at Companies House


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2011)

ash said:


> Thamesreach



Don't think so.



Mrs Magpie said:


> Does Thames Television still exist?



Wasn't that.

It would be property related, but I'm not sure how.  They have white vans although I'm not sure how much help that will be.

Maybe decorating sub-contractors?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> There are more than a hundred registered at Companies House



ah excellent, that's the type of thing I was looking for.  Cheers Lang.

Now there's so many listed, I can't remember what the name was


----------



## nagapie (Sep 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stabbing up near Tulse Hill estate/Tescos this afternoon



Are you sure this isn't the one that happened last weekend when they cordoned it off? I asked the manager and he said someone got stabbed outside and the staff rushed to help.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2011)

leanderman said:


> I'm no doctor, but she sounds ill to me



No doubt posting about her antics on a public forum will help put a lid on things, anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Are you sure this isn't the one that happened last weekend when they cordoned it off? I asked the manager and he said someone got stabbed outside and the staff rushed to help.



Don't think so. I was in Elm Park today when my friend came up the road and he said there were police asking in the shops. Looked out the front door and there were police around. Asked neighbour a few hours later and he said he'd heard there was a trail of blood outside Tesco on Tulse Hill. Not sure if it's the same incident or not 

Maybe the police were asking about last week's incident.  Friend heard of a description of the guy they were after, but don't know if there's a description about guy responsible for incident last week


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a fairly regular occurrence up there!  I've personally been inside that shop 2x when stabbings/assaults have kicked off.  Last time we all watched as the men involved all fled the scene leaving a massive knife on the forecourt.


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone know why about 300 people complete with uniforms, police escort and a drumming band just marched past my place on brix rd?

looked almost like boy scout uniforms. mostly young black guys.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 3, 2011)

gabi said:


> Anyone know why about 300 people complete with uniforms, police escort and a drumming band just marched past my place on brix rd?
> 
> looked almost like boy scout uniforms. mostly young black guys.



I was about to ask the very same question.


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2011)

i did like the fact they temporarily drowned out the amped up fucking xtians outside the kfc 

they now seem to have turned up the volume in response tho.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 3, 2011)

They drowned out the ropey reggae stall in the market too 

I've had a quick google and it might be something to do with Lambeth Peace week, but can't really tell.


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2011)

right, so they marched back up again and are currently occupying windrush sq with a huge sound system. bet the ritzy's loving this.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 3, 2011)

memespring saw them and said it looks like some sort of churchy scout type thing.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2011)

nipsla said:


> memespring saw them and said it looks like some sort of churchy scout type thing.


I saw them too (from a bus passing the Academy) - it looked like a youth group and church group of some sort, but not all Scouts, going by the colour of what they were wearing. Not Boy's Brigade either, wrong colours and too plain. There was a large banner carried along at least one side of them - "be the change".


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2011)

Some kirky singing going on from the be the change peeps


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2011)

That's a quote from Mahatma Gandhi, isn't it? "You must be the change you want to see in the world."


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Wild Boar pizza at Franco Manca. I recommend this win


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wild Boar pizza at Franco Manca. I recommend this win



I passed there an hour or so ago.  I seriously could not beleive the amount of people waiting there for a table.  I couldn't eat like that,  with everyone standing willing you to finish your food and go.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> I passed there an hour or so ago.  I seriously could not beleive the amount of people waiting there for a table.  I couldn't eat like that,  with everyone standing willing you to finish your food and go.



We strolled up, got seated in 2/3 mins, ate an amazing pizza, chatted to the people next to us and strolled off past no queue


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2011)

that place looks like hell on earth to me. stacks of guardian weekend magazine clutching clapham types desperately waiting to be sat next to the same kinda idiots, while more of their ilk tap their trendy-shoed toes, make sure their shirts are still tucked in and debate hugh fearnly-whittingwhoever's opinion of the rabbit soup at some equally poncy shithole in hampshire.

cant think of anything worse. the greasy spoon a few doors down is far more attractive on a sat morning.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaff Bar opens at 5 tonight - it's at 66 Atlantic Road.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2011)

Food critic and urban poster Jay Rayner has just enthusiastically raved about Honest Burgers.


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2011)

oh dear. his review of the thai place was the death knell for any chance of getting a seat there.

fucking hell im a grumpy git today. the pub calls...


----------



## shygirl (Sep 3, 2011)

Buses on diversion from Gresham rd, due to cars/bus crash on corner of Wiltshire/Gresham Rd.  No-one badly hurt, but the two cars are a bit mashed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2011)

gabi said:


> oh dear. his review of the thai place was the death knell for any chance of getting a seat there.
> 
> fucking hell im a grumpy git today. the pub calls...



We got a seat in 1 minute just after 3 today. Made it just before they closed for midday. Lovely food!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Kaff Bar opens at 5 tonight - it's at 66 Atlantic Road.



Anyone been?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 3, 2011)

gabi said:


> oh dear. his review of the thai place was the death knell for any chance of getting a seat there.
> 
> fucking hell im a grumpy git today. the pub calls...



Honest Burgers is already rammed most of the time - haven't made it there yet and I'm in BV fairly often.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Anyone been?


it's only been open for 45 minutes!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's only been open for 45 minutes!



Says on their website they opened on Thursday?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2011)

What happened with Paolo'z Way up the top of the hill?  It seems to have a new name which I couldn't quite catch, is it just a rebrand or is it under new ownership?


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 3, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's only been open for 45 minutes!



So? That's plenty long enough to drop by, sniff, shrug, go home, and whine that it isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> What happened with Paolo'z Way up the top of the hill? It seems to have a new name which I couldn't quite catch, is it just a rebrand or is it under new ownership?



Under new management.  Maybe the old owner handed it down to a son or something?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> What happened with Paolo'z Way up the top of the hill? It seems to have a new name which I couldn't quite catch, is it just a rebrand or is it under new ownership?



Seems to have kept a similar theme bit got rid of those fish tanks. I might go there soon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Seems to have kept a similar theme bit got rid of those fish tanks. I might go there soon.



I last saw the fishtanks n the Green Market

Have had breakfast since management changed.  Not impressed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

What fish were in them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What fish were in them?



Big fish, a frog, half a dozen turtles


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

Where's the fireworks coming from?


----------



## nagapie (Sep 3, 2011)

I can hear them. The night before last as well.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2011)

The ones the other night seemed pretty close.  These seem more muffled.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> The ones the other night seemed pretty close. These seem more muffled.


 
I can't see them over central London so they must be behind us or towards Tulse Hill


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe it's Bastille day in the prison.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2011)

End of Ramadan?  Eid?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Honest Burgers is already rammed most of the time - haven't made it there yet and I'm in BV fairly often.



It is very good.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2011)

gabi said:


> oh dear. his review of the thai place was the death knell for any chance of getting a seat there.
> 
> fucking hell im a grumpy git today. the pub calls...



Had to wait 45mins at kaosarn, even though we had booked. The BYO wine made up for it.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Seems to have kept a similar theme bit got rid of those fish tanks. I might go there soon.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I last saw the fishtanks n the Green Market
> 
> Have had breakfast since management changed. Not impressed



I never went to Pauloz cos it was too bright and the fish tanks seemed to have a greenish tint. The 10-item breakfast deal they're advertising does smack of quantity over quality.

Also, are the custard tarts the same? they're doing a deal of coffee and a tart for £1.50.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't see them over central London so they must be behind us or towards Tulse Hill


I didn't hear or see any, so I reckon they were more behind you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I never went to Pauloz cos it was too bright and the fish tanks seemed to have a greenish tint. The 10-item breakfast deal they're advertising does smack of quantity over quality.
> 
> Also, are the custard tarts the same? they're doing a deal of coffee and a tart for £1.50.



Never had the custard tarts, and it's not really quantity over quality, but how many items they can shove on, despite their size.  Friend had breakfast recently and the black pudding was so thin and so overcooked, he couldn't even cut it .  So that's one of the items, you also get half a tomato which is another one, a couple of mushrooms etc.  The chips are pretty dismal now as well.  They started off with proper chips when they first opened, and now they're overcooked rubbery french fries.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 4, 2011)

It's os navegadores I think.   Not sure if it's been sold or what.  He was changing stuff every five minutes anyway.  Wouldn't be surprised if it's still owned by him and just being rebranded or given  a bit more managing power to someone else while he moves onto something else.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Was strolling through Granville Arcade today with Mrs B and sprog. Walking past "Brixxie", I overheard a Claphamy type man tell his friend "I'm really impressed with this place, last time I came here they were selling Chinese-made tat and dried fish".

I wonder what Brixton will be like in 5 years.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Was strolling through Granville Arcade today with Mrs B and sprog. Walking past "Brixxie", I overheard a Claphamy type man tell his friend "I'm really impressed with this place, last time I came here they were selling Chinese-made tat and dried fish".


It would be awful if they'd then fallen down an open man hole cover that had been inadvertently left open.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 4, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Was strolling through Granville Arcade today with Mrs B and sprog. Walking past "Brixxie", I overheard a Claphamy type man tell his friend "I'm really impressed with this place, last time I came here they were selling Chinese-made tat and dried fish".
> 
> I wonder what Brixton will be like in 5 years.



When I passed through Granville Arcade to avoid downpours - on my way back from bargain-hunting at the Farmers Market just before it closed - I did think it was all scarily like Borough Market of seven or eight years ago, although Borough Market's metalwork never looked quite as grotty as the flaking paintwork of "Brixton Village".

BUT ... All stereotypes are dangerous. Why, you might have been the young family I mentally dismissed as "typical New Brixton hipsters".


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2011)

theres currently the most extraordinary busking performance ive seen on KFC corner. well, 'busking' might not quite do it justice.

an expletive-laden, hip-hopping, moonwalking rapper and his DJ (who's wearing a box on his head to shield him from the rain). hes even brought his own security guards who are shadowing him as he moves about. fucking hilarious. wonder how long the cops'll give him.

'motherfuckin brixtaaaaaaaaaahn yeh yeh yeh. woooooo!'


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

Most refreshing not to have Jesus mentioned.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> When I passed through Granville Arcade to avoid downpours - on my way back from bargain-hunting at the Farmers Market just before it closed - I did think it was all scarily like Borough Market of seven or eight years ago, although Borough Market's metalwork never looked quite as grotty as the flaking paintwork of "Brixton Village".
> 
> BUT ... All stereotypes are dangerous. Why, you might have been the young family I mentally dismissed as "typical New Brixton hipsters".



I am amazed it is legal to sell and, especially, serve so much food in a flakey-painty building without obvious toilets


----------



## joyy (Sep 5, 2011)

anyone ese on Brixton Hill not have any water coming out the taps?! I'm on NPR - not even a drop!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

No problem on BH just down the road.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> theres currently the most extraordinary busking performance ive seen on KFC corner. well, 'busking' might not quite do it justice.
> 
> an expletive-laden, hip-hopping, moonwalking rapper and his DJ (who's wearing a box on his head to shield him from the rain). hes even brought his own security guards who are shadowing him as he moves about. fucking hilarious. wonder how long the cops'll give him.
> 
> 'motherfuckin brixtaaaaaaaaaahn yeh yeh yeh. woooooo!'



Was that the one with the sign that said "Shake your ass"?

In other news, it seems strangely quiet out there on the hill this evening but there's a lot of sirens about.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 5, 2011)

joyy said:


> anyone ese on Brixton Hill not have any water coming out the taps?! I'm on NPR - not even a drop!



Just off of NPR towards the hill end and our water is fine.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2011)

joyy said:


> anyone ese on Brixton Hill not have any water coming out the taps?! I'm on NPR - not even a drop!


Turn them anti-clockwise


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 5, 2011)

edited..


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 6, 2011)

leanderman said:


> I am amazed it is legal to sell and, especially, serve so much food in a flakey-painty building without obvious toilets


yeah, where do the staff go?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> yeah, where do the staff go?



They have upstairs trade loos, keys at £30 a pop.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

There are toilets on 5th, no 4th, no 5th, oh I dunno avenue. They are available for the public to use for free. The ladies toilet is pepto-bismal pink.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't 'eateries' inc. coffee shops have to have toilets, or reasonable access, by law?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't 'eateries' inc. coffee shops have to have toilets, or reasonable access, by law?


It seems not.



> Workplace (Health, Safety and Welfare) Regulations 1992 and the approved Code of Practice (COP) that goes with these Regs. The COP gives precise details as to numbers of toilets, hand basins etc. required for the number of employees.
> 
> Whilst Unisex toilets are not specifically mentioned it does say that "Separate facilities for males and females may need to be provided, except where each toilet is in a separate room capable of being secured from the inside"
> 
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

That's for employees


----------



## Kanda (Sep 6, 2011)

Hand in Hand has finally changed ownership. 3D tv installed today! No sky 3d yet though...


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> That's for employees


Read the bit at the bottom.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2011)

The Chinese place in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade is opening in a couple of weeks.  Had a chat to the lady who's running it with her mum.  It will be Beijing Street Food, including handmade dumplings.  Am excited!

Went to Honest Burger today - it was good.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Read the bit at the bottom.


It's just someone expressing an opinion.

This is someone else expressing an opinion:


> A public place such as a pub or cafe, where food and drink is consumed, must have a toilet if it is not within 100 yards of a public facility


http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081022033716AAgvpax

Now we have two opinions.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

Either way there are toilets available to the public in Brixton Village.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Hand in Hand has finally changed ownership. 3D tv installed today! No sky 3d yet though...



Who's got it now then?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's just someone expressing an opinion.
> 
> This is someone else expressing an opinion:
> 
> ...


That's a _yahoo answer_ and they're utterly fucking useless. You may as well ask a drunk tourist.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The Chinese place in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade is opening in a couple of weeks. Had a chat to the lady who's running it with her mum. It will be Beijing Street Food, including handmade dumplings. Am excited!
> 
> Went to Honest Burger today - it was good.


I'm looking forward to the Mexican opening in Market Row.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's just someone expressing an opinion.
> 
> This is someone else expressing an opinion:
> 
> ...


 
I always thought that, but I'm wondering if the law only came in at a certain date and those cafes that were operating before then were allowed to get away with not having a loo?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm looking forward to the Mexican opening in Market Row.



Where's that going to be then? Not very veggie friendly though, Mexican food.  And you've yet to sample most of Brixton's new offerings as it is!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

Minnie 1 Editor 0.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Not very veggie friendly though, Mexican food.


Err, yes it is. There's always a wide choice of veggie options at every Mexican restaurant I've been to.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Minnie 1 Editor 0.


If you want to believe the daft shite that gets posted up on Yahoo Answers, off you toddle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Minnie 1 Editor 0.



I've can't be arsed to read the links, so what's the story?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I always thought that, but I'm wondering if the law only came in at a certain date and those cafes that were operating before then were allowed to get away with not having a loo?


Except there's loads of new cafes and restaurants that have opened up in Brixton Village and _none_ of them have a loo.


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've can't be arsed to read the links, so what's the story?


He's just stirring.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

editor said:


> If you want to believe the daft shite that gets posted up on Yahoo Answers, off you toddle.



I've not read the Yahoo answers, I'm just going by what I heard years and years ago and have always wondered whether it is law, or whether it is a new(ish) law and older cafes have got away with not having to put loos in


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't either. Lets call the whole thing off.

It's an interesting enough question, but not on here tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Except there's loads of new cafes and restaurants that have opened up in Brixton Village and _none_ of them have a loo.
> He's just stirring.



ah!  Maybe I'm getting it mixed up with a law about having a loo if you have a certain number of employees then


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

Mcdonalds have to have public loos (being a 'restaurant').


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

I went to a cafe in Streatham a few weeks ago.  Bit shocked to see they're still operating Greek style and have signs not to put loo paper down the loo but in an *open *bin next to the loo.  I'm thinking H&S issues here but if they're allowed to do it in Greece


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm probably completely wrong about this - but some time ago I heard that it was only in places were food was prepared on the premises that toilets had to be provided - which is why some takeaway places didn't have one.  Then I'd heard the law had changed - so it was no longer necessary.  Anyway - all complete heresay and i'm sure someone will come along with the correct answer.  There is a toilet in Brixton Village and the Popes Road one outside.  I doubt ALL those businesses are blatantly breaking some toilet law or other -it'd have been picked up by now I imagine!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

> Toilet Provision for Food/Entertainment Premises The Workplace (Health, Safety and
> Welfare) Regulations 1992 places duties on employers to provide suitable and sufficient WC
> and wash facilities for employees. Further guidance can be found in the approved code of
> practice that supports the regulations and should be considered at the planning stage.
> ...



http://www.richmond.gov.uk/planning_guidance_for_food_and_drink_establishments.pdf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm probably completely wrong about this - but some time ago I heard that it was only in places were food was prepared on the premises that toilets had to be provided - which is why some takeaway places didn't have one. Then I'd heard the law had changed - so it was no longer necessary. Anyway - all complete heresay and i'm sure someone will come along with the correct answer. There is a toilet in Brixton Village and the Popes Road one outside. I doubt ALL those businesses are blatantly breaking some toilet law or other -it'd have been picked up by now I imagine!



ah, so we could all be right, but some of us could be out of date


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Err, yes it is. There's always a wide choice of veggie options at every Mexican restaurant I've been to.



Well traditionally it's all made with lard, but I'm sure they don't do that in Mexican restaurants in the UK. Not that there are very many proper ones here.

Anyway  you didn't answer my question about where it's going to be.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2011)

My Mexican friend has cooked me tons of veggie Mexican food.  It's soooo good. Never been to a Mexican UK restaurant I like very much though.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

Aha!

Quoting quimcunx:


> Flexibility in the requirements for customer toilet provision will be considered on an individual
> basis based upon issues such as:
> 1. Size of premises;
> 2. Provision and access to foul drainage;
> ...


It's a discretionary LA level decision. Presumably, the aforementioned public toilets in Ave 5, no 4, no 5, satisfies the requirements of Lambeth BC.

I award a satisfying tinkle to Minnie, and a multi-shaded giant turd to Mr Ed.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> My Mexican friend has cooked me tons of veggie Mexican food. It's soooo good. Never been to a Mexican UK restaurant I like very much though.



They're usually Tex-~Mex aren't they, and a bit crap.  Wahaca is alright.  I've made some lovely stuff from the owner's (Thomasina Miers) book.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I award a satisfying tinkle to Minnie, and a multi-shaded giant turd to Mr Ed.


Did I ever mention how dull your stupid stirring  is?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Anyway you didn't answer my question about where it's going to be.


Opposite Wild Capers in Market Row (least that's what Eme told me!).


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> They're usually Tex-~Mex aren't they, and a bit crap. Wahaca is alright. I've made some lovely stuff from the owner's (Thomasina Miers) book.



I've been meaning to try Wahaca on mrsfran's recommendation for a while.  I always associate the other places with stodge - albeit plenty of veggie stodge.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Either way there are toilets available to the public in Brixton Village.



But are the loos not meant for traders' use, traders giving customers the keys or the doors being left open?

And I am not sure they offer much help to the disabled

At risk of sounding even more anal, the huge changes in Brixton Village argue for better facilities

I suspect the landlords, who must be coining it, would rather not spend any cash. As usual.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

leanderman said:


> But are the loos not meant for traders' use, traders giving customers the keys or the doors being left open?
> 
> And I am not sure they offer much help to the disabled
> 
> ...



Probably.  But they've been propped open when i have gone to use them.  Of course LAP providing toilets would be the only workable answer.  But they're not going to spend a penny they don't have to.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2011)

There is a BS which sets out what toilet provision should be, and building regs refer to this.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

BS?


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 6, 2011)

the toilets in the Granville  are a disgrace. The Popes' Rd ones are supposed to be enough for customers, but they shut at 7 while the market is open to 10 some days. I've found piss outside the shop on a Friday morning before now. So usually the traders' toilets are left open after 7, but are still inadequate for the numbers and are filthy in the morning.

For the best part of August, the wash basin the gents' was out of order, so you could have bought fruit and veg from a guy who couldn't wash his hands after using the toilet. I am amazed nothing was done or said about this; out-of-order over the weekend would be bad enough, but four weeks?

This is just another symptom of a market management that doesn't give a fuck.  Except about being arsey if we're not out and locked up on the stroke of ten.

Don't get me started on the pigeons. Or the so-called "security".

InShops were supposed to be an improvement on LAP - we didn't think they could be any worse - but they're having a damn good try.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

InShops?

Does the council have no authority to make them keep the bogs up to standard?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's got it now then?



Couple of Irish guys. I've been away so not really met them much, they seem nice.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

British Standard, I think.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> BS?


British Standard


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> InShops?
> 
> Does the council have no authority to make them keep the bogs up to standard?


InShops / Geraud Markets UK now run the arcades on a 25-yr lease from LAP. Based in Liverpool, but they've kept the same local management as before.

I don't suppose anyone told the Council about the state of the bogs.   Anyway, the 3rd-world toilet situation just adds to the character of the place.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> InShops?
> 
> Does the council have no authority to make them keep the bogs up to standard?


If enough people complain, perhaps they'd suddenly find the authority down the back of the sofa or something.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

teuchter said:


> British Standard



Oh, yeah.  

The thing I linked to referred to it but if it had a clickable link I didn't click it.



fortyplus said:


> InShops / Geraud Markets UK now run the arcades on a 25-yr lease from LAP. Based in Liverpool, but they've kept the same local management as before.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone told the Council about the state of the bogs. Anyway, the 3rd-world toilet situation just adds to the character of the place.



Ah.  I did not know that.   I thought that LAP had got in a different management company.

If there was someone less lazy than me they could contact the council to find out.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

I nominate Minnie!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2011)

Just on a practical basis, I think they'd struggle to put more bogs in the market before any work's been done on the sewer system by Thames Water.  The sewers round the market struggle like hell as they're just not built for the level of usage they get.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

What Brixton needs is the return of those Frenchie jobbies -  using 'jobbies' in the non ploppy sense


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 6, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Just on a practical basis, I think they'd struggle to put more bogs in the market before any work's been done on the sewer system by Thames Water. The sewers round the market struggle like hell as they're just not built for the level of usage they get.


But it's the number of people, not the number of bogs, that puts the load in the sewers...


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> But it's the number of people, not the number of bogs, that puts the load in the sewers...



That's kind of my point.  The markets are busier.  And if they put more bogs in at the moment the sewers would really fuck up.  It's already a problem as it is due to the number of people working in the shops; the amount of crap that gets thrown down the sewers from the shops when they clean up in the evening; the number of properties above shops that have been spilt into flats etc etc.  I live in one so I've experienced it.  A couple of years ago we had a good couple of weeks of raw sewage running down the road due to a sewer collapse 

Thames Water have been saying they're going to do the work for ages but until they do I just can't see it being feasible.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, yeah.
> 
> The thing I linked to referred to it but if it had a clickable link I didn't click it.



Here is the relevant bit of building regulations:

http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/uploads/br/100312_app_doc_G_2010.pdf

see page 27 onwards.

It says that "adequate" facilities must be provided according to the building type/use etc. In paragraph 4.14 (page 29) it mentions the BS that it suggests is used for guidance.

That BS is not freely available (you have to pay for it) but it contains a table which sets out different use types of buildings and numbers of occupants/customers and gives a minimum number of WCs/urinals etc for each.

That's what you'd be expected to comply with if setting up a new restaurant/bar/whatever. Quite what would be demanded in the specific case of units in a market being converted to cafes/restaurants I don't know but the local authority (I would assume) would have some say in the matter, either by making conditions on planning permissions (which presumably would have had to be applied for for change of use?) or through what their building control officer accepts in terms of building regs approval.

Probably if you were to treat the whole market as one building the requirement for number of toilets would be less than treating each unit separately and then adding it all up together.

So, yeah, pretty interesting stuff eh.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 6, 2011)

My vague memory was that any requirement to comply with the standard for provision of loos (BS6465) used to be enforced by most councils through their alcohol licensing policies rather than by planning?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Hand in Hand has finally changed ownership. 3D tv installed today! No sky 3d yet though...



Any news about The Sultan?


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2011)

Police chopper buzzing above Tulse Hill for the last hour now


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What Brixton needs is the return of those Frenchie jobbies - using 'jobbies' in the non ploppy sense


It'll be like Clochemerle all over again, you mark my words.


----------



## Vamoose (Sep 7, 2011)

T & P said:


> Police chopper buzzing above Tulse Hill for the last hour now


Just found these forums following searching in Brixton news into google because of the bloody helicopter, its going round right above my house. Any idea why?

Also did anyone hear of a disturbance last Sunday, was walking down Claverdale road and there was a lot of police and people gathered around, one police women was holding a big knife she had obviously conviscated and there was a guy sitting on his front door step with police all around him.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got so used to hearing police helicopters at night it almost feels unsettling to go a whole night without having one thundering above.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 7, 2011)

They can't be cheap to keep in the air all the time either. I'd be interested to see the bill for how much helicopter fuel used by the met has increased over the last 20 years.

I wonder if you can get a freedom of information request on that?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a vague recollection of £3,000 an hour. I think D-B posted up the cost a while ago
*goes for a fossick about in the depths of the basement*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I found this thread. Not an hourly cost but discussion of the cost.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/police-helicopter.5006/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

This is quite informative.
http://www.globalaviationresource.com/reports/2010/metpoliceasu.php


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> They can't be cheap to keep in the air all the time either. I'd be interested to see the bill for how much helicopter fuel used by the met has increased over the last 20 years.
> 
> I wonder if you can get a freedom of information request on that?



Well you can ask....This was asking about a different aspect of the Met Police helicopters.
http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/deployments_of_met_police_helico


----------



## Kanda (Sep 7, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Any news about The Sultan?



Such as?? Managers keep changing, pub remains the same.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I just took my daughter for lunch at the cafe in Brockwell Park and we found ourselves, literally, in the middle of a film set with Tom Conti.  I had seen notices about them filming in the playground but didn't realise they'd be up there.  It was not the most relaxing lunch - TONS of cameras, extras and all the associated staff - but quite interesting.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently it's a film to be called 'City Slacker'.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2011)

yes.. we talked a bit to the producer.. she gave us a card with this website on it.. www.cityslackerthemovie.com
she said it will preview at Cannes next year and then be in cinemas.. it's a romcom


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 7, 2011)

Joy.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2011)

I like Tom Conti.   Is he too old to have a crush on now?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I like Tom Conti. Is he too old to have a crush on now?



absolutely not..


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 7, 2011)

Open marriage too...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I nominate Minnie!



Do it yourself you lazy git


----------



## leanderman (Sep 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I like Tom Conti.   Is he too old to have a crush on now?



They were still filming at the brockwell park cafe at 6.30pm when, out for a run without glasses or contact lenses, I blundered on to their set.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 8, 2011)

Vivienne Westwood was drinking with us in the Queens Head the other day. Then she toddled off on her bike well after midnight (with no lights ).


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 8, 2011)

Warning for anyone of a sensitive disposition who is considering going to the market on Saturday. I shall be hollering da blues (an ting) from 1pm for an hour or so. Ear plugs can be bought from several of the shops and stalls around the market area, but if the prove ineffective I take no responsibility for any damage to your sensibilities that may result.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Warning for anyone of a sensitive disposition who is considering going to the market on Saturday. I shall be hollering da blues (an ting) from 1pm for an hour or so. Ear plugs can be bought from several of the shops and stalls around the market area, but if the prove ineffective I take no responsibility for any damage to your sensibilities that may result.



Whereabouts you going to be?  I might pop for a nosey


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2011)

Premiership trophy outside Barclays at the moment. It's probably the closest I'll ever get to it.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Premiership trophy outside Barclays at the moment. It's probably the closest I'll ever get to it.



Do you support Wales then...?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 9, 2011)

TBF Wales have exactly as much chance of winning it as any other country.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Warning for anyone of a sensitive disposition who is considering going to the market on Saturday. I shall be hollering da blues (an ting) from 1pm for an hour or so. Ear plugs can be bought from several of the shops and stalls around the market area, but if the prove ineffective I take no responsibility for any damage to your sensibilities that may result.



Cool! I'll try and get along and see you mate.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Do you support Wales then...?


You're not so hot on football are you?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 9, 2011)

It's all football, equally boring as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gabi (Sep 9, 2011)

oh dear


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's the trophy in all its glory:







Premier League trophy comes to Brixton
http://www.urban75.org/blog/premier-league-trophy-comes-to-brixton-as-barclays-bank-relaunches/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2011)

So what's with the Barclays thingy outside Kenfucky's today?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So what's with the Barclays thingy outside Kenfucky's today?


Reading the article is a good start!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Reading the article is a good start!



Ah, I started typing post before you put that post up, but then got interrupted by a phone call


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Whereabouts you going to be?  I might pop for a nosey



Station Road, next to the Hive Bar apparently. 

Normally I take requests for a long set, but I did two gigs a couple of weeks ago that were almost entirely requests, so this time I sing what I want to.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 9, 2011)

What is this "Premier League" of which you speak?   Is it something to do with Association Football?


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 10, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> What is this "Premier League" of which you speak?   Is it something to do with Association Football?



Not very much to do with it these days.


----------



## gabi (Sep 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's the trophy in all its glory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like that the bouncer kid with the united hat on is just sleepin... someone wake us up..!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 10, 2011)

gabi said:


> i like that the bouncer kid with the united hat on is just sleepin... someone wake us up..!



It'll look nicer next year with sky blue ribbons on it


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2011)

We're at the market and young mr ericjarvis is performing. Very good he is too


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2011)

Could have done with even a very rough time frame. Break a leg!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> MASSIVE barney on Moorlands Estate between one primary school age girl and just about every other primary school age kid on the estate has just drawn to a close as all the kids go in.
> All summer this girl has caused fight after bitch-fest after screaming match when the kids play outside. She always wants for what she says to go, cusses all the other kids (quite nastily) and if they retaliate or disagree in any way she goes _*stratospheric*_ with rage. She has been going round the estate screaming and cussing and threatening with all the other kids following, jeering, pointing and laughing. A few adults have gone out to check out it's not actually physical and to reason with the child but she is just throwing insults at them. Yesterday she actually kicked an adult who intervened in a particularly heated exchange. I'm so glad term starts again next week.


...I was putting out some rubbish and she came up and told me that I had to cut down my roses because when she pisses in my garden the thorns scratch her! I told her that in that case I was planting stinging nettles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Could have done with even a very rough time frame. Break a leg!


mr jarvis was quite precise


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 10, 2011)

There are people playing there just now. No way of knowing which if any is him.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Warning for anyone of a sensitive disposition who is considering going to the market on Saturday. I shall be hollering da blues (an ting) from 1pm for an hour or so. Ear plugs can be bought from several of the shops and stalls around the market area, but if the prove ineffective I take no responsibility for any damage to your sensibilities that may result.


Did you change this post - hope you did otherwise I really am going mad....


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 10, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Warning for anyone of a sensitive disposition who is considering going to the market on Saturday. I shall be hollering da blues (an ting) from 1pm for an hour or so. Ear plugs can be bought from several of the shops and stalls around the market area, but if the prove ineffective I take no responsibility for any damage to your sensibilities that may result.


I wish I'd seen this earlier as I would have scheduled a stop to listen, instead I had to scuttle past.
I did see you though and I thought you guys sounded good, a nice little crowd too, all looking friendly


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 10, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I wish I'd seen this earlier as I would have scheduled a stop to listen, instead I had to scuttle past.
> I did see you though and I thought you guys sounded good, a nice little crowd too, all looking friendly



It was FUN! 

Apparently there's a repeat intended for the 8th October.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...I was putting out some rubbish and she came up and told me that I had to cut down my roses because when she pisses in my garden the thorns scratch her! I told her that in that case I was planting stinging nettles.



She sounds adorable... not

How about planting a wasp nest or something similar there


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2011)

I really can't work out whether she's got some sort of weird brain wiring or is just one of life's shits. She has this unerring sense that she is entitled to expect the entire world to pander to her every whim. Or else.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really can't work out whether she's got some sort of weird brain wiring or is just one of life's shits. She has this unerring sense that she is entitled to expect the entire world to pander to her every whim. Or else.



What's her mother like?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2011)

She came out and screamed at the other kids once. I think she thinks her darling child is incapable of wrong.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 11, 2011)

Bit of a weird note to our BBQ last night as there was a stabbing in our road, and our entrance was within the cordoned-off zone. Which meant that guests arriving after this had happened got a police escort to our door, and a police escort when they left as well.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bit of a weird note to our BBQ last night as there was a stabbing in our road, and our entrance was within the cordoned-off zone. Which meant that guests arriving after this had happened got a police escort to our door, and a police escort when they left as well.



  Hope the stabee is going to be OK (is stabee a word? Well, you know what I mean)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2011)

Loads of emergency services on Dulwich Road, corner of Brixton Water Lane. Seemed to be all fire engines and ambulances rather than police. Lot of fire engines, about 6 parked around.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 11, 2011)

I think he survived. The coppers didn't say it outright, but neither did they say he died. Apparently gang-related, one youngish plod said he'd "answered back" to wrong'uns from another gang and... well. Buncha fucking morons.

The street is fucking heaving atm, street party going on. Not sure if I can face it, feeling a leeeeetle bit hungover, plus I need to wash the floors and tidy the kitchen. Also I just fancy sitting on the couch watching silly super-hero movies.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 11, 2011)

Damn you Bajjjy!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Damn you Bajjjy!



Love you TruXtty x


----------



## nagapie (Sep 12, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a man with a van? I can't find the tradespeople thread, needs to be a sticky.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 13, 2011)

Lino (his number is in the trades persons thread somewhere, if not I can pm it.


----------



## gabi (Sep 13, 2011)

I got this guy from urban. hes excellent.



> I've used this guy in east dulwich a couple of times, always been reliable. 07962 247469.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Can someone recommend me a man with a van? I can't find the tradespeople thread, needs to be a sticky.



Did you try searching for something like *plasterer *in the Brixton forum?  That's what I did and found it immediately

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hs-van-drivers-etc.255036/page-3#post-9321822


----------



## Janh (Sep 15, 2011)

A steam train passing by Brixton at this time of night? Very romantic.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)

Janh said:


> A steam train passing by Brixton at this time of night? Very romantic.



I'm sure that's exactly what the passengers are thinking.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2011)

Janh said:


> A steam train passing by Brixton at this time of night? Very romantic.



It was Tornado I believe


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It was Tornado I believe



That's on 21st september.  Cathedral express is the 15th, which is today (well yesterday now).  You're losing all concept of time.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

Janh said:


> A steam train passing by Brixton at this time of night? Very romantic.


What the...? And I missed it? Bah!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> That's on 21st september. Cathedral express is the 15th, which is today (well yesterday now). You're losing all concept of time.



Yes, it was the Cathedrals express, on the 15th, which was yesterday, and yesterday was yesterday, and the Cathedrals express yesterday was hauled by Tornado, which is what I said, yesterday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2011)

Janh said:


> A steam train passing by Brixton at this time of night? Very romantic.



It seemed to be going past for a reeeally long time - like 4 or 5 minutes...


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

I think we might need a 'steam trains through Brixton' thread if anyone wants to share the info of upcoming journeys.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I think we might need a 'steam trains through Brixton' thread if anyone wants to share the info of upcoming journeys.



Ahem

I will try and put any info on that thread. Actually I meant to put up yesterday's but forgot.


----------



## Janh (Sep 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Ahem
> 
> I will try and put any info on that thread. Actually I meant to put up yesterday's but forgot.


That'll be really helpful. I think it'd be a thrill to see the fire and steam passing by in the evening.


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 16, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> My Mexican friend has cooked me tons of veggie Mexican food. It's soooo good. Never been to a Mexican UK restaurant I like very much though.


If you don't mind the trek up to Notting Hill, the Taqueria on Westbourne Grove is pretty good.

http://london.randomness.org.uk/wiki.cgi?Taqueria,_W11_2RS


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks - if I'm in the area we'll give it a go.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

I was thinking it might be an idea to make this thread a monthly thing (e.g. "Brixton chitter chatter, news and updates - Sept 2011") to make it easier to find stuff.

Because it's not possible to search within threads now, it can take an eternity trying to find something that's been posted amongst the 2,200+ posts in this thread, so splitting them into month-sized threads should make things more manageable.

(The previous month's threads should be kept open so people can continue any discussion relevant to that month).

Sound good?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2011)

Would there be some way of automatically subscribing everyone subscribed to one month to the next month too? Otherwise the month will end, and people won't realise, and they'll continue chatting on that thread, whilst another bunch of people start chattering on the new month's thread.

That's kind of what happens with the monthly photography threads. I often miss out a whole month without realising, just because the new one doesn't pop up in my "subscribed threads" (which is my first port of call when visiting U75).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 16, 2011)

Oooh good point. I hope we can.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Sound good?



Definitely


----------



## story (Sep 16, 2011)

Bloody hell, how many police cars was that...?


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Would there be some way of automatically subscribing everyone subscribed to one month to the next month too? Otherwise the month will end, and people won't realise, and they'll continue chatting on that thread, whilst another bunch of people start chattering on the new month's thread.


Otherwise I could just close the thread at the end of the month and leave a link to the following thread.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Otherwise I could just close the thread at the end of the month and leave a link to the following thread.



Yeah I think that would work.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Much* rain!


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the all new 'Sept 2011' edition of the chittter chatter thread!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2011)

Why's this thread still open?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2011)

Because it's September.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Because it's September.



I thought he was going to start new threads for each month?  I've obviously read something wrong


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2011)

Bollox.  Just looked at first post and it was started on 1 September 

As you were


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2011)

so, there seem to be 2 giant white circles stuck on the (ex) fridge.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

Some kind of new signage I take it?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

The club is relaunching on Tuesday with a charity bash.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope they do well.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone booked yet?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone booked yet?


I believe Hard Fi are playing on the night.
http://www.strictlyrandl.com/news/hard-fi-to-relaunch-refurbished-venue-the-brixton-electric/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

I have seen some of the acts. Not booked anything myself yet.


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2011)

I booked two tickets. Hard-Fi are fucking awful but the event could be fun. and it cost £1.80 a ticket.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)

i shall go if they put on anything i want to see. never been to that place, even in the 90s.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i shall go if they put on anything i want to see. never been to that place, even in the 90s.


It's a lovely sized venue. I played there back in the day.


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm looking forward to the Mexican opening in Market Row.




Went there on Friday.  Limited menu (just tacos, with three fillings) but very good.  Well worth a visit.  Only one vegetarian filling (sorry, Ms T) but I'd be surprised if there weren't more veggie options when they get round to expanding their menu.







http://london.randomness.org.uk/wiki.cgi?Casa_Morita,_SW9_8LB


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

Got this email:


> I saw my barber, George of George's on the coldharbour lane in a
> halifax advert last night. HE's at 36-40 secs, i think a few other
> 
> bits of this ad are filmed in the village too.


This was the filming in July:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-awash-with-media-luvvies-as-film-crews-invade/


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> Went there on Friday. Limited menu (just tacos, with three fillings) but very good. Well worth a visit. Only one vegetarian filling (sorry, Ms T) but I'd be surprised if there weren't more veggie options when they get round to expanding their menu.


_One_ veggie filling? Fuck that.


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

Give them time.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> Give them time.


It's hardly the greatest culinary challenge to offer more than one veggie filling.


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

They've been open for 3 days. I think they're still at the "can we make this work and will anybody care?" stage. Very bare bones operation atm.  At their current size, I think they could only offer more veggie options if they decided to go all or mostly veggie.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

[moronic comment deleted]


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> They've been open for 3 days. I think they're still at the "can we make this work and will anybody care?" stage. Very bare bones operation atm. At their current size, I think they could only offer more veggie options if they decided to go all or mostly veggie.


I find this argument rather odd. That is all.


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

They've set up to offer three options. Do the arithmetic. I don't get why you don't understand that they've started small. While offering more options wouldn't be "the greatest culinary challenge", it might well be more of a logistical challenge than they are up for, at the beginning, and would almost certainly mean more wasted food. The current set-up works well with, admittedly, the significant limitation that it's no fun for vegetarians.

I'm not trying to be unsympathetic, here.  I've had discussions with other establishments in the area (e.g. Okan) to see how they could expand their range of vegetarian options (I'm not a vegetarian but I often eat veggie-only).


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2011)

Is this place in the new Claphamised bit of the market? Or the real bit?


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

Market Row, just up from Franco Manca


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> The current set-up works well with, admittedly, the significant limitation that it's no fun for vegetarians.


Then they can't complain if local veggies voice their dissapointment with their paltry offering.

I'm still not sure why you think providing a second veggie option (at least) provides such a challenge. Loads of restaurants in the same area with the same limited floor space manage to offer loads of veggie options.


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2011)

ah cool. was in the new bit on the weekend and was fucking horrified at how yummy mummy it was.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought you were a YM?!


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2011)

actual lol


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Then they can't complain if local veggies voice their dissapointment with their paltry offering.
> 
> I'm still not sure why you think providing a second veggie option (at least) provides such a challenge. Loads of restaurants in the same area with the same limited floor space manage to offer loads of veggie options.


maybe they don't feel the need to provide more than one option. one token veggie offering so they can concentrate on their real market base, meat-eaters.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe they don't feel the need to provide more than one option. one token veggie offering so they can concentrate on their real market base, meat-eaters.


Every Mexican restaurant I've ever been in has _loads_ of veggie options, but if this lot aren't particularly interested in catering for veggies, then I won't be particularly interested in spending my money there or recommending it.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

And all is as it should be!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait a minute.  There are only 3 fillings.  That means that fully one third of their menu is vegetarian.  If anything I'd say vegetarian dishes are over represented.

(((meat-eaters)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Wait a minute. There are only 3 fillings. That means that fully one third of their menu is vegetarian. If anything I'd say vegetarian dishes are over represented.
> 
> (((meat-eaters)))



i concur. christ, imagine asking for a vegetarian taco in mexico. they'd cut your head off. and rightly so.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 19, 2011)

Do sperm banks accept donations from vegetarians these days?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> i concur. christ, imagine asking for a vegetarian taco in mexico. they'd cut your head off. and rightly so.


Rrrascist.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> i concur. christ, imagine asking for a vegetarian taco in mexico. they'd cut your head off. and rightly so.



http://vegemexico.blogspot.com/

Sorry!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Wait a minute. There are only 3 fillings. That means that fully one third of their menu is vegetarian. If anything I'd say vegetarian dishes are over represented.
> 
> (((meat-eaters)))



Wiki:



> In the United Kingdom, increasing numbers of people have adopted a vegetarian diet since the end of World War II.[34] The Food Standards Agency Public Attitudes to Food survey 2009reported that 3% of respondents were found to be "completely vegetarian", with an additional 5% "partly vegetarian (don't eat some types of fish or meat)".[35] Some independent market studies suggest that vegetarians constitute 7% to 11% of the UK adult population



One third of their menu is vegetarian which is overkill


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Every Mexican restaurant I've ever been in has _loads_ of veggie options, but if this lot aren't particularly interested in catering for veggies, then I won't be particularly interested in spending my money there or recommending it.



Oh, for God's sake, they're operating on an absolute shoestring, on a much lower budget than the nearby places you referred do. They're running the absolute bare minimum service till they get going properly and relying on one signature dish - the _chicken_ mole - till they're more established. It's not that they're not interested in serving vegetarians, but they're not exclusively serving vegetarians and, to be brutally honest, if they start with a veg-only menu, they'll get less business. If they're still serving a limited veg option when they get going properly, _I'll_ be complaining, but I don't think it's justified right now.

Personally, I'd be perfectly happy if the signature filling were a three-bean mole, but I am not a typical British omnivore.  _Don't_ recommend it to veggies, why should you?  But don't condemn them from the off.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> Oh, for God's sake, they're operating on an absolute shoestring, on a much lower budget than the nearby places you referred do.


I'm a local. I'm a potential customer. I have _every right_ to comment on their menu, whether they're your friends or not.

PS At no point have I suggested that they should serve a "veg only" menu, and I wish them all the best in their venture.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm a local. I'm a potential customer. I have _every right_ to comment on their menu, whether they're your friends or not.
> 
> PS At no point have I suggested that they should serve a "veg only" menu, and I wish them all the best in their venture.



That said, Ed, wouldn't you agree that having a menu that is one-thirds veggie is pretty decent? It's not like us meat-eaters have got zillions of other options if we go there.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## itsbruce (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I think the best we can do to support Ed is all go and eat loads of the chicken.  That way, they'd be able to afford to offer more veggie options.  I'm sure Ed'll be grateful.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Not an unreasonable suggestion, especially if you subtly make it known that if they do expand their menu, more veggie options would be desirable.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That said, Ed, wouldn't you agree that having a menu that is one-thirds veggie is pretty decent? It's not like us meat-eaters have got zillions of other options if we go there.


"One thirds veggie" sounds great until you realise it works out as "one option only."

I've never been to a Mexican that only offers one veggie option and I can't say I'm in too much of a hurry to start now.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> Well, I think the best we can do to support Ed is all go and eat loads of the chicken. That way, they'd be able to afford to offer more veggie options. I'm sure Ed'll be grateful.


Is the chicken free-range and organic?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> "One thirds veggie" sounds great until you realise it works out as "one option only."
> 
> I've never been to a Mexican that only offers one veggie option and I can't say I'm in too much of a hurry to start now.



Come on, they've only got 3 options! If anything those 3 should be 1 meat, 1 fish and one veg. Honestly, dude, you're coming across as a teeny tiny bit whiny here.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Is the chicken free-range and organic?



Yes, but the green peppers, garlic, guacamole, salsa and potato are Monsanto


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Come on, they've only got 3 options! If anything those 3 should be 1 meat, 1 fish and one veg. Honestly, dude, you're coming across as a teeny tiny bit whiny here.


I've expressed an opinion that I'm not particualrly interested in spending my money in a restaurant that only offers me just_ one_ choice from the menu. Exactly what is so unreasonable about that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I've expressed an opinion that I'm not particualrly interested in spending my money in a restaurant that only offers me just_ one_ choice from the menu. Exactly what is so unreasonable about that?


it is unreasonable when there's only 3 choices


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 19, 2011)

I went to Agile Rabbit on Saturday evening with baby boy. Enjoyed it a lot. United80 were playing some swing, soul and latin outside which made for a very pleasant pizza eating experience. My baby boy loved it. I shall be returning.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I've expressed an opinion that I'm not particualrly interested in spending my money in a restaurant that only offers me just_ one_ choice from the menu. Exactly what is so unreasonable about that?



It's like complaining that a hot dog stand doesn't do soy sossies.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it is unreasonable when there's only 3 choices


I'm the customer and I choose where to spend my money, thanks. I've never been to a Mexican with just one veggie option and there's nothing even remotely unreasonable about not wanting to go to such a place. My money, my choice.

Like I said before, I wish the place all the best, but I won't be going until I get offered more than one option.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's like complaining that a hot dog stand doesn't do soy sossies.


Whose complaining? I've just said that I won't be going there because I'm not interested in restaurants that only offer me one choice or nothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)

so you think there should be two veggie choices and one meat?


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2011)

im minded of anthony bourdain's thoughts on the veggie 



> "Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans, are a persistent irritant to any chef worth a damn. To me, life without veal stock, pork fat, sausage, organ meat, demi-glace, or even stinky cheese is a life not worth living. Vegetarians are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit, and an affront to all I stand for, the pure enjoyment of food. The body, these waterheads imagine, is a temple that should not be polluted by animal protein. It's healthier, they insist, though every vegetarian waiter I've worked with is brought down by any rumor of a cold. Oh, I'll accommodate them, I'll rummage around for something to feed them, for a 'vegetarian plate', if called on to do so. Fourteen dollars for a few slices of grilled eggplant and zucchini suits my food cost fine."


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm the customer and I choose where to spend my money, thanks. I've never been to a Mexican with just one veggie option and there's nothing even remotely unreasonable about not wanting to go to such a place. My money, my choice.
> 
> Like I said before, I wish the place all the best, but I won't be going until I get offered more than one option.



That's not where you're being unreasonable tho. For a place with 3 choices on the menu, it isn't fucking unreasonable that "only" one of them is veg. It's in the context of the place having 3 choices.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> so you think there should be two veggie choices and one meat?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Whose complaining? I've just said that I won't be going there because I'm not interested in restaurants that only offer me one choice or nothing.



You're complaining.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> _One_ veggie filling? Fuck that.



This. This is complaining.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm the customer and I choose where to spend my money, thanks. I've never been to a Mexican with just one veggie option and there's nothing even remotely unreasonable about not wanting to go to such a place. My money, my choice.
> 
> Like I said before, I wish the place all the best, but I won't be going until I get offered more than one option.



So you're flouncing before you've even been to the place?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> So you're flouncing before you've even been to the place?


How does that work then? If I'm going to a restaurant, I want to have more than one choice. What's unreasonable about that, exactly?



TruXta said:


> This. This is complaining.


It's called *customer choice*. If a restaurant is only prepared to offer me one choice or nothing, then I'm entirely at liberty to take my custom elsewhere.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> so you think there should be two veggie choices and one meat?


They can put on whatever choices they like, but they're unlikely to get _my_ custom until they offer me more than one. Why is that so hard to understand?

When was the last time you went to a restaurant that only offered you one thing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


QFP


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> QFP


LOL.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> They can put on whatever choices they like, but they're unlikely to get _my_ custom until they offer me more than one. Why is that so hard to understand?
> 
> When was the last time you went to a restaurant that only offered you one thing?


i went to a fish n chip shop last week. that didn't have a veggie option either.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> How does that work then? If I'm going to a restaurant, I want to have more than one choice. What's unreasonable about that, exactly?
> 
> It's called *customer choice*. If a restaurant is only prepared to offer me one choice or nothing, then I'm entirely at liberty to take my custom elsewhere.



Your right to choose was never the issue. The issue was your out of hand dismissal of a taco place where they dare serve only 1 veggie filling. But do go on, this is providing me with some light relief on a slow Monday.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 19, 2011)

editor said:


> When was the last time you went to a restaurant that only offered you one thing?



http://www.relaisdevenise.com/marylebone/


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Kanda said:


> http://www.relaisdevenise.com/marylebone/



Any good?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Any good?



Yeah, very. You can't book though, get there early!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Any good?


 
I really liked it.   I didn't expect to as I've never been much of a steak person at all.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmmmmm. The plot thickens.


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hmmmmm. The plot thickens.



See, that's where they are going wrong, right there. It's the gravy they need to thicken, innit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Any good?


Bloody brilliant. Pip took me and her brother there once. We had to queue for an hour outside in the pouring rain without an umbrella and it was still worth it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 19, 2011)

That's the thing though. If you offer limited, or in the case of Relais de Venise, no choice at all, it has to be very good indeed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's the thing though. If you offer limited, or in the case of Relais de Venise, no choice at all, it has to be very good indeed.



Or just very very cheap. But yeah. I'm not huge on steak, but I might try that place out once.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 19, 2011)

Take an umbrella.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> im minded of anthony bourdain's thoughts on the veggie



he sounds like the sort of cunt the human race doesn't need.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Take an umbrella.



Noted.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2011)

email from fusion-lifestyle: If anyone wants a free 7-day membership at the lido, PM me. Maybe check out some classes; spin or pilates or yoga or, God save us... Zumba.


----------



## mr minet (Sep 20, 2011)

where in brixton could one buy a sleeping bag (avoiding the perils of argos) ?


----------



## madolesance (Sep 20, 2011)

mr minet said:


> where in brixton could one buy a sleeping bag (avoiding the perils of argos) ?



Halfords. But even there can be a little frustrating.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> email from fusion-lifestyle: If anyone wants a free 7-day membership at the lido, PM me. Maybe check out some classes; spin or pilates or yoga or, God save us... Zumba.


 
I'm away for the next 7 days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm away for the next 7 days.



You on holiday again?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you mean on holiday again?    when was I on holiday before?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What do you mean on holiday again?  when was I on holiday before?



Weren't you away a few months ago?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Weren't you away a few months ago?



I went to help my sister out when my niece had an operation. Visiting family does not count. 

This is going to a warm place.  I haven't done that for a year.  And that time it wasn't as warm as it could have been.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I went to help my sister out when my niece had an operation. Visiting family does not count.
> 
> This is going to a warm place. I haven't done that for a year. And that time it wasn't as warm as it could have been.



Where you going this time then?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm away for the next 7 days.


More info emerges. Worth knowing:

* Offer valid until 31st October
* Take a mini induction or sign a waiver
* Includes swimming and use the gym
* Can take any of the classes, though you have to turn up rather than book in advance (and some do get full, which would be frustrating). I wonder if they're flexible on this point...


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2011)

Can I take that off you? the last one I won was for the new East Dulwich one and I realised I'd never bother to travel that far, so gave that one away...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2011)

I picked up five and a couple are left - prob easier to do by PM, snowy_again I've pm'd you.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 21, 2011)

mr minet said:


> where in brixton could one buy a sleeping bag (avoiding the perils of argos) ?



Halfords only have about 1 left, cheap but crappish.
If I wanted to buy a good sleeping bag nearby I'd hop on the bus to Blacks at Clapham Junction.
Argos might be OK though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone popped into The Ship on Kennignton Rd since it reopened? Looks nice from the outside.

I know it's not Brixton, but it is in Lambeth (and would get lost in the London forum).


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2011)

so the playground in the park is now properly shut for refurbishment.  Whilst I'm glad we're getting a new playground I wish they'd waited till the clocks went back before doing this - it's a flipping nightmare with the little one who was really really upset on the way home this evening.  she doesn't understand.    It's gonna be a long 6 months..


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> so the playground in the park is now properly shut for refurbishment. Whilst I'm glad we're getting a new playground I wish they'd waited till the clocks went back before doing this - it's a flipping nightmare with the little one who was really really upset on the way home this evening. she doesn't understand.  It's gonna be a long 6 months..



Oh no. Will have to trek down to Max Roach park. Anywhere else good around? Spoiled by having it so close all this time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2011)

there's lots of little ones - one on the estate, one on the corner of Effra Road, the little one in Holmewood Gardens is close for you, Hillside Gardens is small but nice (but a bit fiddly for you). We have been spoiled though - our other fav big one is in Dulwich Park but that's too far for a quick trip by foot. There's one at the Windmill I think? eta - oh Ruskin Park and Myatts Fields  are both gorgeous - but again, not a quick walk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> There's one at the Windmill I think? eta - oh Ruskin Park and Myatts Fields are both gorgeous - but again, not a quick walk.



Yes, there is


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, there is



i remember seeing it when I've been there but wasn't sure if it had closed - but thinking about it, i think it was just the creche that has closed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> i remember seeing it when I've been there but wasn't sure if it had closed - but thinking about it, i think it was just the creche that has closed.



The creche is in a building isn't it.  Maybe it shuts for the summer (or maybe it's shut permanently?).  The playground is outside, although I can't remember whether it's gated/fenced off.  I know they lock the park every evening (7.00ish I think).


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The creche is in a building isn't it. Maybe it shuts for the summer (or maybe it's shut permanently?). The playground is outside, although I can't remember whether it's gated/fenced off. I know they lock the park every evening (7.00ish I think).



yes.. . it's in the building - it was shut permanently.  The playground is outside and there is a gate round it.  It's coming back to me now - not been since Mayday.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> there's lots of little ones - one on the estate, one on the corner of Effra Road, the little one in Holmewood Gardens is close for you, Hillside Gardens is small but nice (but a bit fiddly for you). We have been spoiled though - our other fav big one is in Dulwich Park but that's too far for a quick trip by foot. There's one at the Windmill I think? eta - oh Ruskin Park and Myatts Fields are both gorgeous - but again, not a quick walk.



I forgot about Holmewood Gardens. That's definitely the best one for me for quick access.


----------



## Winot (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> so the playground in the park is now properly shut for refurbishment.  Whilst I'm glad we're getting a new playground I wish they'd waited till the clocks went back before doing this - it's a flipping nightmare with the little one who was really really upset on the way home this evening.  she doesn't understand.    It's gonna be a long 6 months..



Soft play at Brixton rec is your saviour.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Winot said:


> Soft play at Brixton rec is your saviour.



I don't like taking her there after school - it's ok during the daytime but it's too raucous and busy with big kids when the after-school clubs arrive and she's still little.  Also, it's just not convenient for us in our commute/nursery pick up etc.  She'll be there on other days though during the daytime.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> so the playground in the park is now properly shut for refurbishment. Whilst I'm glad we're getting a new playground I wish they'd waited till the clocks went back before doing this - it's a flipping nightmare with the little one who was really really upset on the way home this evening. she doesn't understand.  It's gonna be a long 6 months..



yeah, we're getting more visitors in hillside now that brockwell's closed. i guess they want to have it ready for next spring.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

It's supposed to be done in March.  People are going up your way quick - it only closed yesterday!  Still gutted!  (although obv I do get why it's happening).  What's a bit frustrating though is that the barriers are up but no work is going on.  We could be in there now.


----------



## eroom (Sep 22, 2011)

Speaking of park things, I made it far enough into the latest council circular to see that the Fireworks are back this year. You have to get past quite a few pics of WrongSteveReed to find it, so suspect it may not be common knowledge yet.


----------



## gabi (Sep 22, 2011)

So they're cutting services across the borough but have found enough money in their budget to fund bright shiney noisy irritating explosions. fucking typical. good work guys.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

eroom said:


> Speaking of park things, I made it far enough into the latest council circular to see that the Fireworks are back this year. You have to get past quite a few pics of WrongSteveReed to find it, so suspect it may not be common knowledge yet.



I already posted that on the fireworks thread.  Only back for this year though.  Streatham gets it next year


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

gabi said:


> So they're cutting services across the borough but have found enough money in their budget to fund bright shiney noisy irritating explosions. fucking typical. good work guys.



1 display, *not *three.  Same as last year


----------



## gabi (Sep 22, 2011)

any idea how much it's costing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

gabi said:


> any idea how much it's costing?



Probably not as much as three displays

(No idea)

Found this though from last year



> Lambeth’s axed fireworks displays could have been saved by scrapping a glossy council “propaganda” newsletter, a councillor has claimed.
> The cost of printing and delivering the 120,000 Up Your Street (UYS) newsletters that dropped on residents’ doormats last week was £12,000.
> Liberal Democrat opposition leader Ashley Lumsden said the newsletter contained information that could have been included in the council newspaper Lambeth Life – that recent figures show relies on £163,146 a year of taxpayer cash to prop it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## eroom (Sep 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably not as much as three displays
> 
> (No idea)
> 
> Found this though from last year


That would make it a bonfire of the vanities then.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2011)

gabi said:


> any idea how much it's costing?


Hopefully lots of money so we get a really great show.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Apparently Ferndale Sports Centre is thinking of opening a dedicated, safe cycle parking facility which people will pay for (due to its proximity to the tube). I don't know much more than that - ie whether it's guarded or what - or exactly how it will be safe - nor do I know how much they are proposing to charge.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Apparently Ferndale Sports Centre is thinking of opening a dedicated, safe cycle parking facility which people will pay for (due to its proximity to the tube). I don't know much more than that - ie whether it's guarded or what - or exactly how it will be safe - nor do I know how much they are proposing to charge.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 22, 2011)

I want to know why I'm still getting Lambeth's propaganda through my door when the newsletter was supposed to be scrapped to save money.


----------



## gabi (Sep 22, 2011)

Clearly money's not a problem anymore for them, otherwise they wouldnt be blowing 35k worth of it up in a month or so


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2011)

Hurst St by Herne Hill station has been closed for almost two hours now with armed po-lice eveywhere, and teenagers laying on the floor in star shapes. Presumably drugs or guns or both..


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2011)

For all you single ladeez out there.... (*single ladeez* /Beyonce) ..... Brad Pitt is hanging out on the Heygate this week says The Sun ......

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3829103/Brad-Pitt-takes-trip-to-Peckham.html

Who's having the first punt?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> For all you single ladeez out there.... (*single ladeez* /Beyonce) ..... Brad Pitt is hanging out on the Heygate this week says The Sun ......



why single ladies?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2011)

What do you want to do with him, show him your bathroom tiling?


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 23, 2011)

editor said:


> _One_ veggie filling? Fuck that.



Now that they're into their second week, after the mad scramble to get set up in their first week, they have an expanded menu which is much more balanced between carnivorous and vegetarian options.   Patience and understanding, you should try it.

Turns out they are open from 10am every day apart from Monday.  You should try it.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> Now that they're into their second week, after the mad scramble to get set up in their first week, they have an expanded menu which is much more balanced between carnivorous and vegetarian options. Patience and understanding, you should try it.
> 
> Turns out they are open from 10am every day apart from Monday. You should try it.


Being a patronising div. You should try and cut it out.

I've constantly wished the place the best, but just because you like them/they're your mates that doesn't mean I'm not entitled to comment on their initial veggie unfriendly menu choices, what with me being a potential paying customer and this being a _discussion board about Brixton_ and all that.

PS What's happened to all your arguments justifying the fact that such small premises could only manage a limited menu? They seem to have suddenly evaporated when it suits! LOL.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What do you want to do with him, show him your bathroom tiling?



It's irrelevant, there's no single woman in this country that would stand the slightest chance anyway.

I'm not into Brad Pitt btw.  Totally overrated


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's irrelevant, there's no single woman in this country that would stand the slightest chance anyway.



well not since I had to threaten legal action after the stalking incident.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> well not since I had to threaten legal action after the stalking incident.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2011)

You too, eh?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2011)

editor said:


> You too, eh?



we should start a survivor's group...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

itsbruce said:


> Now that they're into their second week, after the mad scramble to get set up in their first week, they have an expanded menu which is much more balanced between carnivorous and vegetarian options. Patience and understanding, you should try it.
> 
> Turns out they are open from 10am every day apart from Monday. You should try it.



To be honest this bickering has totally put me off the place


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep. This incident apart, thank God we don't get any of that on the board....


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2011)

Went in there for a taco session today and it was pretty darn good fwiw. Not top notch admittedly, but certainly a cut above the average tequila and novelty sombrero joint. Not convinced by the mole, but it's never been my fave anywhere tbh - I keep hoping I'll like it, but the darker moles leave me a little conflicted. Admire the effort and interested by the idea, just not too keen on the taste of those I've tried. Would have loved chilli rellenos, but a bit too costly at that price

A bit flabbergasted that someone's been unfair enough to suggest that their initial trial menu of 3 whole dishes, one vegetarian, was 'veggie unfriendly' tbh. That's a harsh and more than slightly ridiculous criticism of a opening trial in my book.

Mexico's often pretty poor for strictly veggie food admittedly, many of the bean dishes often cooked in pork fat and this place seems to have made a good stab at pleasing most early on. Must be a bit depressing to see themselves repeatedly characterised on somehow unfriendly to vegetarians with that in mind.


----------



## ash (Sep 23, 2011)

I tried it today and the vegetarian options were delicious.  I have no invested interest by the way.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Taco Takes Off


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2011)

TBH I bit my tongue until then, but calling a nascent business 'veggie unfriendly' went beyond the red line. It's difficult to agree with that version of reality - 33% of the trial menu ffs. Decent catering practice, I'm sure you'd agree.


----------



## itsbruce (Sep 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Being a patronising div. You should try and cut it out.
> 
> I've constantly wished the place the best,



No, you were eventually chided into that.



> PS What's happened to all your arguments justifying the fact that such small premises could only manage a limited menu? They seem to have suddenly evaporated when it suits! LOL.



What happened is that they never existed.  My arguments were that they were scrambling to get set up in a very short time on a small budget and they'd expand the range with time.  Which, in fact, was 100% the case.  I'd still like to see them do a veggie mole, fwiw.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2011)

They were having a new cooker/range/some sort of equipment delivered in the week fwiw, or so a closed sign at the time suggested.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 25, 2011)

Mmmmmm, pages 26/ 27

http://www.ink-live.com/emagazines/eurostar-metropolitan/886/september-2011/


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2011)

The new Chinese street food/dumpling place in Granville Arcade was just open yesterday afternoon, by the skin of its teeth by the look of it. In a new record for quick reviewing, Jay Rayner and party were already in there.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2011)

madolesance said:


> Mmmmmm, pages 26/ 27
> 
> http://www.ink-live.com/emagazines/eurostar-metropolitan/886/september-2011/



as if 'brixvill' was not busy enough at times


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2011)

tarannau said:


> The new Chinese street food/dumpling place in Granville Arcade was just open yesterday afternoon, by the skin of its teeth by the look of it. In a new record for quick reviewing, Jay Rayner and party were already in there.



anyone eaten there? rayner tweeted that he liked it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2011)

madolesance said:


> Mmmmmm, pages 26/ 27
> 
> http://www.ink-live.com/emagazines/eurostar-metropolitan/886/september-2011/



What is the link ^


----------



## catriona (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't been on here for weeks, nice to catch up with this thread.  Speaking of the Village Granville Arcade, I didn't know it's now open on Sundays, I wandered in today and ate at Elephant, which does what the owner calls 'Pakistani street food'. I hardly dare whisper that of the 3 main course options (thalis) only one is vegetarian, that's what I had: veg curry, dhal, rice, flatbread, salad & raita for £7-something. All fresh and tasty esp the dhal, the guy told me he slow-cooks plain lentils for 2 hours before putting the spices in, whatever, it works.  Recommended.  IMO the Thai place has slipped with overpopularity, Honest Burgers is boring, Agile Rabbit is fun but you cannae beat the cooking of dour Ian at Cornercopia, when you can get in. It's astonishing what an appetite there is for all these eating places.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 25, 2011)

Cornercopia is definitely the stand out in the village/arcade. I must go back there soon, and try Elephant.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Cornercopia is definitely the stand out in the village/arcade. I must go back there soon, and try Elephant.


agreed. the ingredients are amazing. more than makes up for the dourness


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2011)

I've tried Agile Rabbit three times now and never been particularly impressed by what's been served up. It's not awful by any means and they're fine for a quick snack, but it's not a place I can get very excited about.

Eme's had two _really_ greasy pizzas there, and the first time I went the owner wouldn't stop telling me how wonderful my pizza was going to be - which he then forgot to put in the oven so I had to wait around ages until someone else did it for him.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with you about Agile Rabbit, it's not very good pizza, if you want pizza for a meal then Franco Manca is far superior but if you're just passing and peckish then it fills a hole.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I agree with you about Agile Rabbit, it's not very good pizza, if you want pizza for a meal then Franco Manca is far superior but if you're just passing and peckish then it fills a hole.


The last one I had was quite nice, but Eme's was literally _dripping_ in grease.


----------



## Janh (Sep 26, 2011)

Are there works on the railways tonight or road resurfacing around Brixton? There's a helluva din out there near Mayall Rd.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

Janh said:


> Are there works on the railways tonight or road resurfacing around Brixton? There's a helluva din out there near Mayall Rd.


I've been hearing a bit of a racket too. I think it was the railway, but it's quiet now.


----------



## Janh (Sep 26, 2011)

solution: earplugs


----------



## nagapie (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone know if the water at the paddling pool is back on? Would be good considering pending heatwave.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 27, 2011)

Probably been there a while but I saw yesterday Poundland has aisles of Christmas tat basics for sale now: 13 weeks to go....


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is the link ^



its a link to the Eurostar Magazine - albeit you seem to have to log in. has a two page feature on all the food places in the Arcade/Village

was reading it on my way back from Paris on Sunday, thought i'd see it on this thread


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 27, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know if the water at the paddling pool is back on? Would be good considering pending heatwave.



was there today and it was off despite the heat.  Didn't look like it'd been on at all during the day.  Word is it's off for the duration now.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2011)

That's really annoying considering the upcoming heatwave. Grrrr.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 27, 2011)

nagapie said:


> That's really annoying considering the upcoming heatwave. Grrrr.



you never know - they might turn it on - let's hope.  I'll be there anyway lots this week I should think with the weather.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2011)

Email the parks' people. I just did. If they have a deluge of emails maybe we can get it back on by Friday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 27, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Email the parks' people. I just did. If they have a deluge of emails maybe we can get it back on by Friday.



good idea... which email did you use? I'll use the same..


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2011)

I clicked on the Lambeth website, went to Enviroment and then Parks. An email address comes up in the right hand corner. God knows if anyone ever checks it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 27, 2011)

done!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2011)

Note: I moved the posts about the Sun and Doves landlord being evicted from his own pub to a new thread here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...fter-by-brewery-after-huge-rent-rises.281670/

Hope that's OK. I figured it was worth a thread of its own.


----------



## Bob (Sep 28, 2011)

The splashpool in Brockwell park is closed (Mini Bobs are sad about this).

Mrs Bob called the Council to find out why, and they told her that the contract meant no water in September. When Mrs Bob asked them if they could reconsider, they put the phone down on her.

A pity since the splashpool is brilliant for small kids.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 28, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> done!



Spoke to them on the phone. Definitely off and staying off no matter what the weather.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 28, 2011)

Bob said:


> The splashpool in Brockwell park is closed (Mini Bobs are sad about this).
> 
> Mrs Bob called the Council to find out why, and they told her that the contract meant no water in September. When Mrs Bob asked them if they could reconsider, they put the phone down on her.
> 
> A pity since the splashpool is brilliant for small kids.



Ah, just posted about this.

Does anyone know if they have switched off the water at Max Roach park as well? I bet they have. Where can I take the little one for water splashing on Friday?


----------



## Janh (Sep 28, 2011)

Try the miserly fountain in Windrush Square.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just back from a very dry paddling pool - such a shame.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm thinking Tooting Bec lido. Wonder if it's still open to the public...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ruskin Park has a massive paddling pool - maybe that's still open?  Great playground too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2011)

hmm - maybe not..

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?29,752187


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2011)

*Looks like they've shut them early on purpose.*


*Paddling Pools and Wet Play Areas*

Paddling pools and wet play areas are provided at the following sites:

Agnes Riley Gardens
Brockwell Park
Clapham Common
Myatt's Fields Park
Ruskin Park
Streatham Common.
A new wet play area is also being developed at Norwood Park.
*Opening hours*

*Paddling pools and wet play areas are normally open from Late May Bank Holiday to 30 September.* During this period they are usually available from 12 noon until one hour before normal park closing time.
If you find a pool closed during normal opening times, then this will be to allow us to undertake emergency repairs or address problems which affect children's safety and wellbeing.
We aim to keep these 'down times' to the absolute minimum and re-open the facility as soon as it is safe to do so. Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2011)

ah but looks like you might just squeeze in a trip to Tooting though..

http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/info/644/sports_facilities/402/tooting_bec_lido/2


----------



## nagapie (Sep 28, 2011)

No paddling pool though

Lady on the phone at the Lambeth call centre told me 19th was the turn off day.

If only they'd think of the children.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If only they'd think of my sanity...


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2011)

There are some fountains in Duke of York Square just off the Kings Rd - might be worth checking. Can also do a side trip to the Saatchi Gallery.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 29, 2011)

Too far to travel with little ones in 29 degree weather. I'm still considering Tooting Lido, at least it also has all that grass to play on.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2011)

I think we'll just stick to the sandpit, plenty of grass there and in the park - some enterprising youngsters were transporting water in buckets from the tap to soggify it yesterday!  Wish we had a garden because, ironically, we have  surplus of blow up paddling pools at various relatives' houses.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2011)

The playground in Brockwell Park now looks like that scene in Terminator when the nuclear bomb goes off - it's quite unnerving..


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2011)

This one in Beckenham is pretty excellent for very small children:
http://www.becrec.net/

play area, pool, caff, etc - it's right next to the hospital on Croydon Rd.

The 358 bus from the Crystal Palace bus thingie takes you all the way.

28' today the radio reckons....,


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2011)

oh that's lovely looking! I take her to Kelsey Park from time to time, which is gorgeous - but that there does have a massive paddling pool - wonder if it's open? I usually take the train from Herne Hill to Beck junction - no stairs to negotiate with a pram - so that and a walk could be ok..  eta.. just realised it's the one my family won't go to 'cos they say it's full of "druggies" - but I wouldn't necessarily take that at face value...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh yes, Kelsey .. that is lovely.

Could give them a call:
http://www.bromley.gov.uk/directory_record/4783/croydon_road_recreation_ground

I'd still think the 358 bus from Crystal Palace Parde would be better - assuming you can get to the Parade easily enough.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2011)

Trains are much easier than buses with the pram if there's no steps - I'm in Brixton so that would involve 4 buses - so 4 possibilities of not getting on at all and then 4 very hot bus rides with a toddler who refuses to stay in her pram.  A train ride and 2 pleasant walks are much easier.  I do go to Beckenham quite a lot and I do know the park you mean.  But thanks for the advice and thanks for reminding me of that park!

tb completely honest though - we're a bit lazy - I suspect we'll just go into Brockwell - it's on our doorstep - Nagapie might be more interested in Beckenham though.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah, I'm going to Tooting, I don't even know where Beckenham is. I've always loved going to Tooting Bec lido and have only taken my son once. It's really easy to get to and there's loads of grassy space for a picnic and some ball games when we've had enough of swimming.

I was still using the paddling pool last week but without water, I think it's just too relentless in these temperatures as there's hardly any shade.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2011)

well we've just come back from a lovely afternoon at the Brockwell Paddling pool/sandpit regardless and even had shade all afternoon - there were a lot of disappointed people though who had come from quite far to use the pool..


----------



## leanderman (Sep 29, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> well we've just come back from a lovely afternoon at the Brockwell Paddling pool/sandpit regardless and even had shade all afternoon - there were a lot of disappointed people though who had come from quite far to use the pool..



playground does look terminated. however john connor (builders) will sort it out

lido was the place today. rammed


----------



## nagapie (Sep 29, 2011)

My son will be happy if the diggers and tractors etc. are still in the park. He liked them even more than he liked the playground.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

on the water play thing... I heard some good reviews of here...

http://www.sydenham.org.uk/wells_park.html

might try and head up there over the weekend for a change and hope the water is running - Lewisham council, so who knows?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

as for the diggers - all I can hear right now and most days these days from home is jackhammers and drills - not so pleasant for us.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 30, 2011)

I hadn't thought about that. I hope they stop at the weekend but think I saw them there one Saturday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

It's chilli and tomato day at the Greenhouses this Sunday 2 October!! 1-5pm I believe.


----------



## story (Sep 30, 2011)

Just wondering if it might be good idea to have separate thread for all the kiddie stuff? There's a wealth of information on this thread, and it would help parents / carers not to have to plough through the thread to find stuff.

And speaking as a childless person myself, I find that I tend to skip long bits of the thread looking for more general chitter-chatter.

Gaijingirl seems to be the authority on child-friendly Brixton: I think her input (and that of others) deserves a dedicated thread.

And I admit to kissing up so as not appear child-unfriendly myself; but it's just not relevant to me. But if I ever had a friend down here for the day with a child or two, I'd like to be able to look at a thread to find up-to-date info without having to trawl the chitter chatter thread.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

I think there was a thread somewhere at some point....


----------



## Janh (Sep 30, 2011)

I had a very good lunch at the Thai cafe in Brixton market that's taken over from the Goodbench guys next to Rosies. I can't remember the name of the place but I'd recommend it.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2011)

Janh said:


> I had a very good lunch at the Thai cafe in Brixton market that's taken over from the Goodbench guys next to Rosies. I can't remember the name of the place but I'd recommend it.


Curry Ono I think


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not sure they thought that name through...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

Curry Ono is Japanese - not Thai and is a couple of doors down from the one that Janh is referring to.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Curry Ono is Japanese - not Thai and is a couple of doors down from the one that Janh is referring to.



not that I know what the Thai place is called but if it's in the old Goodbench - it's definitely not the same unit as Curry Ono the Japanese curry place.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2011)

Janh said:


> I had a very good lunch at the Thai cafe in Brixton market that's taken over from the Goodbench guys next to Rosies. I can't remember the name of the place but I'd recommend it.



YumD I think it's called, or Thai Deli is also written on the window.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2011)

story said:


> Just wondering if it might be good idea to have separate thread for all the kiddie stuff? There's a wealth of information on this thread, and it would help parents / carers not to have to plough through the thread to find stuff.
> 
> And speaking as a childless person myself, I find that I tend to skip long bits of the thread looking for more general chitter-chatter.
> 
> ...


bah humbug


----------



## nagapie (Sep 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> bah humbug



Totally ridiculous, how is everything on the the general chitter-chatter thread relevant to everyone.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it's quite a good idea - especially if it's a sticky - would make it easy for those of us with kids to find stuff/share info quickly. I think it's important enough a topic to have a dedicated thread. I just don't know if there's enough stuff to warrant it? Although personally I'd be inclined to post more stuff on a thread like that (like the upcoming children's lit festival in nearby Dulwich and things like that) - I hesitate on the chitter chatter thread tbh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

I can see the sky


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Curry Ono is Japanese - not Thai and is a couple of doors down from the one that Janh is referring to.



My fault for narrow-mindedly eating only 'European' food.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

leanderman said:


> My fault for narrow-mindedly eating only 'European' food.



eh?


----------



## Janh (Sep 30, 2011)

Ms T said:


> YumD I think it's called, or Thai Deli is also written on the window.


That's it, Yum D sandwiched between Rosies and Curry Ono. I think the Thai Deli bit refers to the ingredients they sell.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lambeth based transport campaigner John Stewart was escorted off his plane on arrival in New York and deported back to Britain. John Stewart will be familiar to established Lambeth residents as a former worker at the Lambeth Public Transport Campaign. He was responsible for such reports as "Clapham's Hidden Horror" about the appalling state of Clapham High Street BR station in the 1980s, "Route 2B - an all round disaster", and the visionary report "New Life for Loughborough" whose recommendations subsequently led to the intervention of Brixton Challenge and the reprieve and relaunch of Loughborough Junction station when the Thameslink services were introduced. Just what are the Americans frightened of? Do they think John would have set off demands to rejuvenate the moribund US public transport system???
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...rted-off-plane-and-barred-from-america.do#.To


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, make a sticky thread for children. It would be good to share info and recommendations


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Remember Christopher Coke - Jamaican gangster arrested in Tivoli Gardens Kingston Jamaica after some bloodshed, then whisked off to New York for prosecution by the US drug enforcement people?

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...lty-says-jamaican-boss-of-global-drug-gang.do

Curiously this guy shares a family name with the company secretary of the Brixton Domino Club.  Could they be related by any chance?  I think we should be told.  (as Private Eye would say)


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 1, 2011)

CH1 said:


> Curiously this guy shares a family name with the company secretary of the Brixton Domino Club. Could they be related by any chance? I think we should be told. (as Private Eye would say)


 Most Caribbean people I know with the same surname are only related in the sense that their forebears were enslaved by the same owners. The more common the surname, the richer the slave owner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yes, make a sticky thread for children. It would be good to share info and recommendations



Having not had internet access for a lifetime (ie. since Tuesday), I've come back to find the thread full of children and parks etc. and was just about to suggest there was a separate forum or thread for toddlers when I stumbled upon your post


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having not had internet access for a lifetime (ie. since Tuesday), I've come back to find the thread full of children and parks etc. and was just about to suggest there was a separate forum or thread for toddlers when I stumbled upon your post



To be fair though, by that argument, we could have a separate thread for Brixton Village, another for accidents, maybe one purely for supermarkets/shops accessible from your flat..   or any other topic that regularly comes up and runs into pages.... I would like to think that we could have a thread for kid-friendly Brixton because I think it would be helpful to people rather than because some people might find it tiresome to have to read about the park/playground etc... not everything on Brixton chitter chatter can be of equal interest to all!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> *I would like to think that we could have a thread for kid-friendly Brixton because I think it would be helpful to people* rather than because some people might find it tiresome to have to read about the park/playground etc...



That's exactly the reason there should be one, unfortunately it came across as the latter though 

(Same as there should be a separate London for Tourists thread (with a sub-thread for London for Sproggs)


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2011)

New thread for october?

I like seeing things totally irrelevant to my own needs on the chitter chatter thread. You never know when you might have an uexpected child around. I'd be less likely to look at a specific thread. If I've seen it come up on here I will have a vague recollection that someone did say that there was a thingummie at whatdoyoucallit. And people can just ask again. things change anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You never know when you might have an uexpected child around.



Something you're not telling us Quimmy? 

Oh, and apologies, forgot about the new thread per month business. Just thought it would be easier for parents/those looking after a sprogg to find relevant posts in a dedicated thread rather than trawl through the huge Brixton Chitter Chatter thread which is no longer huge but I forgot 

Having said that, it is nearly 500 posts and you can no longer search within threads (or can you?)


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2011)

When I said 'you', I meant 'one' and I'm not ed.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> eh?



sorry. tis true. and even te highly-rated kaosarn can't shake me out of it


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

leanderman said:


> sorry. tis true. and even te highly-rated kaosarn can't shake me out of it



surely at least a Khan's curry?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone else been affected by the 65 Effra Road building works? JCBs at 8 am this morning weren't appreciated.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something you're not telling us Quimmy?



ahem


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Loughborough Park conservation area now has an icon of modern architecture says RIBA
http://www.dexigner.com/news/23972
Makes me happy at least


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

CH1 said:


> Loughborough Park conservation area now has an icon of modern architecture says RIBA
> http://www.dexigner.com/news/23972
> Makes me happy at least



In recognition, it's even got its own thread 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ops-2011-stirling-architectural-prize.281865/


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 2, 2011)

CH1 said:


> Loughborough Park conservation area now has an icon of modern architecture says RIBA
> http://www.dexigner.com/news/23972
> Makes me happy at least



A pedant writes:  the depot site now occupied by Evelyn Grace has never been in the Loughborough Park conservation area.  The eastern bit of the CA facing Shakespeare Road was not historically part of Loughborourgh Park anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2011)

Who sings happy birthday drunkenly at 11.30 in the morning? I think the people behind my flat must still be up from a party last night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Who sings happy birthday drunkenly at 11.30 in the morning? I think the people behind my flat must still be up from a party last night.



Someone that way had fireworks last night.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

Brixton wasn't 'alf busy last night!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2011)

New thread for October, Ed?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, let's.


----------

